# Exhaust: Position of Lambda sensor



## Roop (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm going to make a set of custom headers. How far down the pipes does the Lambda sensor have to be and will it work in one pipe or does it have to feed into the gas flow from all four pipes??


----------



## Roop (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey, you guys! I'm curious why I hav'nt had any replies. Do you guys not call it a Lambda sensor or do you really not know?
You know, it's that thing stuck into the exhaust in front of the cat. I think it does CO. I know when its nackered yer car runs like a bag of shit.
Come on you guys; someone must know the answer to this question!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

We tend to call it an O2 Sensor. You can put it in just one of the primarys, you dont need a sample from all cylinders. Id say 3-4" from the head would do it. Take a look at the Hot Shot header for some ideas.


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

Depending on how many sensors you have, the first one is maybe 8-12 inches back on the manifold (on USDM cars) Other cars may have it placed differently, but on USDM cars it's about this distance. If there is a second one behind the cat, it'd have to remain behind the catalytic converter to work properly.

Hope this helps


----------

